# BB - Code



## d4k4 (21. November 2002)

Gibt es irgendwo eine komplette Lister aller Befehle de Forum Codes?
Bzw. Ist die Liste hier komplett?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. November 2002)

http://www.tutorials.de/misc.php?action=bbcode
... sollte eigentlich die komplette Liste sein.

In manchen Foren gibt's dann noch:
- [ PHP] / [/PHP ]

und in unserem demnächst:
- [ DELPHI] / [/DELPHI ]


----------



## Adam Wille (27. November 2002)

Warum solls die Geschichte mit PHP-Highlightening hier nicht geben? 

Geist


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. November 2002)

Das hatte ich aus dem Nicht-Vorhandensein des PHP-Buttons im Reply-Formular geschlussfolgert. Ich sehe gerade, der is ja doch vorhanden ...


----------



## d4k4 (28. November 2002)

kann man die einzelene optionen da als admin aktivieren / deaktivieren ? wie z.b. das php highlighting oder ist alles aktiviert wenn ich eisn zulassen will?


----------



## Adam Wille (28. November 2002)

Ich schätze, das von Admin-Seite her nicht nur "ganz oder gar nicht" existiert, da einige Boards solche vB-Code-Varianten drinnen haben, die andere nicht haben und denke schon, dass es da wohl möglich sein wird, einzeln rumzu"pfuschen". 

Geist


----------



## d4k4 (28. November 2002)

ma ne frage wie funktioniert der php code dann
kanns normal also 
	
	
	



```
include("seite.html")
```
 oder?


----------



## Adam Wille (28. November 2002)

Ja, wieso nicht...

Im vB-Testforum ist da aber mehr Platz für. 

Geist


----------



## d4k4 (29. November 2002)

alles klar


----------

